# Has anyone tried RIX Pro Hybrid HD Switchbox?



## bsbuskirk (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried RIX Pro Hybrid HD Switchbox? Thinking this could be a way to put off purchasing a new receiver.

Really curious whether the upconversion and scaling is any good, and whether audio quality is degraded.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

What do you have for a TV and A/V receiver now? Do you have a need for additional HDMI inputs to your TV? You are not going to get any improvement in sound quality with the RiX Pro, and component video will be equal in quality to HDMI, so I'd be inclined to pass on the RiX. Save your $245 toward a 7.1 receiver with Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio output. In moderate priced receivers, that would be Sony STR-DG820, Yamaha RX-V663 or Harman Kardon AVR254. A little higher in price would be the Pioneer VSX-1018 or the Denon AVR-1909


----------

